# Madrone trees



## LTaylor (Nov 18, 2002)

I would like to trans plant some Madrone trees and would like to know how old they should be before I can move them?


----------



## TREETX (Nov 18, 2002)

If Ca. Madrones are anything like Tx Madrones, no, you cannot move them at any size. Very sensitive to changes in drainage and aspect.

A few people do it in Tx but it is like whitching for water - you can do it or you can't.


----------



## LTaylor (Nov 18, 2002)

*That you*

Thank you I did not know that should not be moved.
Do you know anything about manzanita trees?


----------



## TREETX (Nov 18, 2002)

Manzanita (little apple) is a common name for about 10plants here in Tx. I know what you are talking about in Ca. and I have no experience with it. 

You might want to check back here later and see what some of the people from Ca have to say about the Manzanita and the Madrone


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 23, 2002)

*Madrone tree moving*

In Oregon, they are like the Oregon Oak:

Move them within 18 months of germination or forget doing it with confidence of succeeding.

I suppose if you could tightly ball the whole root ball, and really, maybe even "crate" a wood box rootball with staps or cables, you may expect to move one.

Mario Vaden
Designer / Arborist
M.D. Vaden Trees & Landscapes
Beaverton, Oregon


----------



## LTaylor (Nov 24, 2002)

You folks are so cool thank you for your help.
I will let you know how it is going.
Lori


----------



## jimmyq (Dec 21, 2002)

*moving madrone*

for nursery produced plants you shouldn't transplant after the 1 gallon size, they can't adjust very well at all.


----------

